# Discus with white poop



## marlonchow (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi,

I recently have one discus that not eating much even his favorite blood worm. May I know where can I find the med and which one should I get? I am so  as he used to be one of the most aggressive eater, and king of the tank.

Please let me know if you have any clue.


----------



## Liang (Dec 25, 2019)

Sometimes just let it fast a few days the problem will be fixed.

Frozen bloodworms usually carry many bacteria. Discus may get gastroenteritis if they eat too many of bloodworms.

Usually using soft water to raise discus can prevent them from many diseases and it is the better way than medicine.


----------

